# I Feel Like A Trader



## randelsclan (Jul 15, 2005)

Over the weekend I took my 2003 - 28RSS in to have a quickie flush installed. Took the wife and kids with me to pick up the TT after it was finished. Wife started looking around the lot and found the Cougar 301BHS.

One of the main reasons we choose the Outback was the TV we had when we purchased it was a Suburban and there was no way we could pull the Cougar. The Outback pretty much maxed us out. We have since upgraded the TV to an Excursion Diesel.

Wife would like to trade in the Outback and get the Cougar. Has anybody had any experience or heard anything (good or bad) about them?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Rule number 1.....If she ain t happy, you ain t happy.

Rule number 2.....see Jeff Foxworthy







.................

You would not be a traitor for 'movin up' to another trailer. We would still talk to you








Keep the little lady happy and Good Luck with your "new trailer"









John


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Cougars are popular models. We see many of them on the road.

Randy


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

My camper mantra- buy what you love.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, actually you would be a trader, just wouldn't be a traitor.

If you've got the TV, check out the Cougar 304BHS----bigger bathroom and bunk slide!

Good luck whatever you do.

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

well its a good time to buy -- usualy the best deals are around this time since purchaes really slow down until January....


----------



## randelsclan (Jul 15, 2005)

My wife really likes the additional room the 301 model has. We have 3 boys so the 304 BHS wouldn't work as it is only 2 bunk beds.

Dont know if we are actually going to be trading in the Outback just yet as they having sweeten the deal sufficently for me to make the move.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Randel,

Returning from a camping trip to the Oregon coast the weekend before last, we came across the same setup you are talking about. A diesel Excursion pulling (well, trying anyway







) a Cougar 301BHS.

We were headed over the Coast range, and while it is a pretty good climb, it is nothing compared to the Cascades, let alone the Rockies. To make a long story short, the Excursion was really struggling to get up the hill. Surprised the heck out of me!







Even with that huge trailer, he should have easily been able to match our pace, and we blew him away (not bragging).

Then again, it did not appear that we had a weight distribution hitch either. If he did it was in serious need of adjustment, as the rear bumper was about 12" off the ground!









So, I guess I would try to talk the dealer into an extended test drive before you commit.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The Cougar is one of the, if not the, most popular trailers out there. I don't think I've ever been in a campground and not seen one. I like a lot of the extras the Cougs come with; the rear garage and the extendable bumper for bikes are two really nice features.

Maybe its time for a Non-Outbacker sub-forum, we've had several Outbackers buy Cougars this year, at least one Montana and well I represent the Raptor line up


----------



## randelsclan (Jul 15, 2005)

Doug,

Was it a 4x4 Excursion? Ours is not. Wondering if they had it in 4x4 low? going up hill and all.









I have to admit that the Diesel Excursion doesn't have the get up and go that our V-10 Excursion did but then the V-10 model only got 6 miles to the gallon pulling the TT. The diesel gets 15. A little slower out of the blocks but that's regardless of whether or not were pulling the TT.

Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Scott,

I can only assume the Excursion was a 4X4. We don't see alot of 2x4 trucks/SUV's around here. I hope we wasn't in four wheel drive at all







, much less four-low, as he was on dry pavement, but maybe.

I guess I have been spoiled. I work around a bunch of guys that all have - and swear by - diesel trucks (Dodge Rams mostly, and a couple of PowerStrokes). They are always bragging about how quick they are, and could pull a house without feeling the strain. Of course, some of them have done some extensive mods to there TV's (chips, exhaust, etc.), and are claiming 600-800 lb/ft of torque.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

My neighbor+family/camping buddy has a Cougar, it sure seems nice but it is a beast to tow. I think it comes in around 12,000 lbs. That is a LOT to tow.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

My brother in law has a Cougar (I dont know what model it is). His camping buddy also has a Cougar (5th wheel) and they are very nice inside. But like others have said...they are heavy. The both pull with Silverado 2500HD crew cab 4x4 with Duramax/Allison combos, I can't keep up with them in the mountains, I can if it is a really long down hill























Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Keep the Outback...buy your wife a new diamond ring. Win-Win


----------



## randelsclan (Jul 15, 2005)

I like the idea about the ring,







but with my luck I'll end up buying the ring and the TT







. The Cougar we (opps wife) is looking at is model 301 BHS. It weighs in at 6580 dry Wt. and 9850 GVWR which is about 1000 lbs under the max for the Excursion.

Well the dealer called back yesterday and I told them they were closer but still not where I need to be to go forward. They are sharping their pencil (again) and agreed to call me back today.

We'll see where they come in at.

Scott


----------



## randelsclan (Jul 15, 2005)

Well we made the decision to go with the cougar 301 BHS.







We pick it up in a week. The deal was just too good to pass up. The numbers were about right and the wife







really likes the additional room and the kids like the bike rack on the rear, so they wont have to wait for me to unload their bikes any more when we get the CG. I got the dealer to throw in an 7 year extended warranty, quickie flush, upgrade trailer hitch (if needed, wont know until they hook up TV with the new trailer) and other minor items. Plus they gave us 16000 as trade in for our 03 28RSS. Seeing how we only paid 18000 for it I thought that was pretty good as we got it when the 03's first came out about this time in 2002.

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ok moderators, terminate his membership immediatly









Only kidding..............Good Luck and don t leave us.

John


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

My dotter wants to be a Cougar - does that count?

Seriously, I like Y-Guy's suggestion on a sub-forum for those who are Outbackers in spirit but have grown in need beyond what an Outback can provide. The people don't change, just the camper!

Steve, got that sticker on the USS Raptor yet?

BBB


----------



## TheBoyds (Jan 1, 2005)

We went from a 26RS to the 301 cougar. Best thing we ever did. The extra room is great and it pulls like a dream. The Storage is a great plus.

Brian


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

We ran over a Cougar in a fire truck once...it was the 4-legged kind.

Seriously...enjoy your new trailer.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

YOW!


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Hope your new camper is everything you want it to be


----------

